# Tips to beating the heat



## Lisa (Jul 25, 2005)

Found this article on a MS website but thought it had a lot of relevance with some basic ideas on how to keep cool this summer.  They are common sense ideas, but it is amazing how many people don't follow common sense   Please feel free to add to them, if you have any suggestions on how to help beat the heat.


  [font=Avant Garde, Arial, Geneva][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*10           Tips to Beat the Heat*[/font][/font]           
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*[font=Arial, Geneva][font=Avant Garde, Arial, Geneva][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]by           Trish Robichaud[/font][/font][/font]*                          [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]For people             with multiple sclerosis, finding ways to beat the heat is about more             than just comfort. Staying cool this summer may mean the             difference between a season filled with fun activities and one spent         in what I call horizontal mode.[/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here are 10 tips to help you stay cool when the temperature soars. [/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1.	Air conditioning*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Air           conditioning may be your weapon in the fight against heat. I have a           window unit           in my           bedroom for sleeping. If air conditioning isnt         possible, a dehumidifier and fans can help. By removing some humidity         and creating a current, the air will feel cooler. When all else fails,         visit the mall, library or any place that has air conditioning. If prescribed         by a physician, the cost of an air conditioner (maximum $1,000) can be         claimed as a medical expense on your federal income tax form. [/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*2.	Keep the sun out*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Keep the window shades drawn from at least 11:00 am until 2:00 pm. The         mid-day sun can increase the heat in the house and make it difficult         to cool down in the evening.[/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*3.	Sleep alone*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It           sounds lonely but itll be much cooler without the body heat         that comes with a spouse, child, dog or even the family cat sharing your         bed.[/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*4.	Wear cotton*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cotton takes perspiration away from the skin leaving you drier and more         comfortable. Select light-coloured cotton clothes, nightwear and bedding.         Cotton sheets not only absorb sweat, but permits your skin to breathe,         making you more comfortable and less restless. Better sleep means more         energy and better mobility.[/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*5.             Cool showers and baths*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]During         the summer, theres nothing more satisfying than a cool         bath or shower. Even running cold water over my wrists (or another pulse         point) for a few minutes cools me down. When I cant sleep at night         because of the heat, I fill a pan with cold water and soak my feet  it         really helps to lower the body temperature![/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*6.	Keep exercise moderate*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Exercise           is important but its tempting to skip it when its         hot. Do exercise but keep it moderate. Dont push yourself too         hard and be sure to take a cool shower afterwards to bring your body         temperature back down.[/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*7.	Try swimming*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If possible, choose swimming as your exercise during the summer. Swimming           works all the major muscle groups while helping to maintain a lower body         temperature. It also helps with balance and mobility.[/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*8.	Seek shade*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When           youre going to be outside, always sit in the shade. Even         better, sit in the shade where theres a breeze. [/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*9.	Wear a hat*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The           sun beating down on your head has a huge impact on your body temperature:           always           wear         a hat when youre out in the sun. [/font]

         [font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*10.	Try cooling clothing*
[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A           number of manufacturers now make cooling vests, hats, etc. Last summer           my           husband came home           with cooling bandanas. They have gel crystals that         retain cold when wet. You run it under cold water and tie it around your         head. As long as it stays wet, it stays cool  neat![/font]


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 25, 2005)

That was a COOOOOOOOL article. I can certainly relax in the shade of this knowledge. Definately refreshing to know that this information is widely available. I froze when I read the section about sleeping alone; however, I chilled when I remembered that I usually sleep alone anyway.
It seemed appropriate that I should take a moment to give a breezy response.




Someone shoot me, please...the puns are to much...:ripper:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 25, 2005)

Consume mass quantities of spicy foods and alcohol...no, wait. Bad idea.

Hydration is a big one. We have a thing called a Futurex machine, that evaluates body fat, lean body mass, and hydration. In the office, we see many well-hydrated folks. When we set up at outside functions, the body water content percentage drops substantially. Seems easy to forget we are made of the stuff, and that it follows a concentration gradient OUT of the body during heat or duress. So drink up.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 25, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Consume mass quantities of spicy foods and alcohol...no, wait. Bad idea.


Isn't that what you do on a cold day? or was it everyday?...ah, spicy foods and a cold beer everyday. Yeah, that was it. 



> Seems easy to forget we are made of the stuff


What?? What's this non-sense about being made up of stuff?

...and now for something completely different:

Seriously, alcohol is about the worst thing you can do to your body when you are dehydrated, and soda-pop is not a good replacement for the ol' stand-by known as water. 
Everyone probably already knows that...I was just warning all the fat, alcoholic soda drinkers that frequent this martial arts forum.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2005)

Our AC unit has been _really_ stressed. It's been so very hot here!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 27, 2005)

Our heat index has been 110 degrees F. and let me tell ya, building houses out in this is horrendous~!  12 hour days with no shade and an hour for lunch is nauseating..  Water is a must, though cold water is not the best choice, I leave mine nearby so it's ambient temp.. much easier for your body to handle.  Gatorade is definitely necessary.. keep those electrolytes in balance.  Light meals, sunscreen, a good hat with broad brim and light clothing, color and fabric.  A bunch of our crew wear shorts and one guy goes shirtless.. not to bright.  Sunburn put him down for a few days. and wearing no protection on your legs up on a roof is just asking for trouble..

So Keep as cool as you can.. indoors is the best 
we just finished #4 house and have 4 more to go.. so don't think I'll be keeping very cool. 

~Tess


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great thread, Nalia!  All of the suggestions are good but I'm glad Dr. Dave brought up hydration because it's just as important as the others.  

Tess - It sounds like you & Seig know what you're doing, but please be careful in this weather; we can't afford to lose any instructors! :ultracool


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 27, 2005)

> Isn't that what you do on a cold day? or was it everyday?...ah, spicy foods and a cold beer everyday. Yeah, that was it.
> 
> What?? What's this non-sense about being made up of stuff?
> 
> ...


Ugh...I forgot that I wrote this... I tend to lose control of the keyboard when the very rare occasion arises for me to have a drink or two (or nine). I must be one of the fat, alcoholic soda drinkers... Sorry about that. Certainly an inappropriate post for this section of the forum. ...Ugh...


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 23, 2007)

I am a woman with MS who is EXTREMELY heat sensitive (as many of us are).  There are a couple other things I can add as I did not think I saw them:

- take some washclothes and wet them ... put them in the freezer for about a half hour and then place them in a cooler.  These are WONDERFUL around your neck as the day heats up or body temperature heats up.

- they also make cooling garments (cooling vests in particular).  Cooling vests employ special ice packs and can be a life-saving cooling device for anyone who suffers from overheating.   I made a Squidoo lens on the topic for anyone interested:  http://www.squidoo.com/coolingvests

I was diagnosed with MS in 2002 and have not studied martial arts since I was in the Army as an MP in the 80's.  I studied Judo/JJ and probably some other brands of self-defense.  It was a lot of fun and I am getting back into it and will be studying Combat Hapkido.

Did not mean to derail the topic .... just wanted to add a little bit on cooling since it is something I have had to learn a lot about.   Nothing beats a lot of hydration and a pool when you have access to one 

Cheers!


----------

